# Don't try this at home, kids



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

From zero to this in four days!! Cycling? We don't need no stinkin' cycling!!! I better take that back or I'll be posting a disaster thread in a few days 

My wilds were being babysat out in Ladner for a few weeks. Five didn't make it  It really bit because two were from the original group of 5 that came with the Osaka and started all my discus craze. Also lost almost all of my plecos - even the four little zebras - double  Two 2217's had been running on tanks in Ladner as well as an XP4. I gave them a quick rinse and had them hooked up within 30 minutes.

Set up the 90 gallon five days ago - should have spent more time cleaning it  Added the cuips yesterday and the wilds in the afternoon. The bleeding hearts, odessas and cories got added this morning.

Please forgive the cheesy red LED bubble bar, but I love how it makes the colors POP on the odessas and the cuips


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus eating freeze dried blackworms.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Introductions*

Sorry about the crappy voice - I don't narrate well


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

Nice layout, is that one huge piece of manzanita/driftwood? or some pieces put together? Coming in with a bang huh?They all look great, the three that stand out are the Soloman( I want this  hehehe),Heckel,and Cuips! Welcome back !


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Shelley,
> 
> Nice layout, is that one huge piece of manzanita/driftwood? or some pieces put together? Coming in with a bang huh?They all look great, the three that stand out are the Soloman( I want this  hehehe),Heckel,and Cuips! Welcome back !


Yeah, I don't do things half ways.....I tend to go for broke 

It's actually 18,500 strategically placed pieces of hand sanded and tooled rare exotic driftwood from the far reaches of some creek  It's really about three large pieces of long driftwood, a couple of burls, and some sticks. Oh, and the only thing that will survive in 86-88 degree temp - onion plants 
Threw in some live sand and I have to say, I'm pretty surprised at how easily it's all settled in. Mind you, I have to watch the fish very closely to see if they are stressing for any reason. They'll tell me if something is wrong  We can talk the solomon and cuip if you're serious and have a stolen credit card:  $425 for the female solomon - she is as close to a perfectly shaped discus, wild or domestic, that I have ever seen. Her profile is perfect. the cuip is a steal at $375!!!!! The heckels are much, much cheaper  So, how many shall I mark you down for


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow thats alot of wood hand sanded and tooled to perfection huh? "Pish posh" looks like someone is living large ! Yeah tell about the plants,not a whole survived in my setup either.Anubias barely,and my sword which eneded up getting taken out to lunch by my plecos and corys! Really soft water with low GH/KH doesnt help either.



-N/A- said:


> Yeah, I don't do things half ways.....I tend to go for broke
> 
> It's actually 18,500 strategically placed pieces of hand sanded and tooled rare exotic driftwood from the far reaches of some creek  It's really about three large pieces of long driftwood, a couple of burls, and some sticks. Oh, and the only thing that will survive in 86-88 degree temp - onion plants
> Threw in some live sand and I have to say, I'm pretty surprised at how easily it's all settled in. Mind you, I have to watch the fish very closely to see if they are stressing for any reason. They'll tell me if something is wrong  We can talk the solomon and cuip if you're serious and have a stolen credit card:  $425 for the female solomon - she is as close to a perfectly shaped discus, wild or domestic, that I have ever seen. Her profile is perfect. the cuip is a steal at $375!!!!! The heckels are much, much cheaper  So, how many shall I mark you down for


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, if you need help restocking your tank with some really fancy plecos, I have a few choices for you...

L128 , promise they will be small. Or if you like them big, I have a L14 at 10-11" or a BEP at that size as well


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> well, if you need help restocking your tank with some really fancy plecos, I have a few choices for you...
> 
> L128 , promise they will be small. Or if you like them big, I have a L14 at 10-11" or a BEP at that size as well


Oh don't worry - I'll be dropping by once this tank has had a chance to settle down. I miss my plecos  After that 19 inch L128, the BEP would be just too small. Too bad though


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a 20 inch L128 you can have. Trade ya 2 of the small L128's from Charles. 

Very nice layout. I like it. Simple but tasteful. Except for the bubbles, but then I'm a bubble hater.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I got a 20 inch L128 you can have. Trade ya 2 of the small L128's from Charles.
> 
> Very nice layout. I like it. Simple but tasteful. Except for the bubbles, but then I'm a bubble hater.


That poor old L128 would be pushing near 27 inches now if it hadn't died 

I LOVE bubbles. You should see what wild discus do in bubble walls


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I LOVE bubbles. You should see what wild discus do in bubble walls


Poor fish probably think they are on Mars.....as they've never seen bubbles before.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

Is there a discount offered here as well?  I might as well come and pay in Gold bars hows that ?



-N/A- said:


> Yeah, I don't do things half ways.....I tend to go for broke
> 
> It's actually 18,500 strategically placed pieces of hand sanded and tooled rare exotic driftwood from the far reaches of some creek  It's really about three large pieces of long driftwood, a couple of burls, and some sticks. Oh, and the only thing that will survive in 86-88 degree temp - onion plants
> Threw in some live sand and I have to say, I'm pretty surprised at how easily it's all settled in. Mind you, I have to watch the fish very closely to see if they are stressing for any reason. They'll tell me if something is wrong  We can talk the solomon and cuip if you're serious and have a stolen credit card:  $425 for the female solomon - she is as close to a perfectly shaped discus, wild or domestic, that I have ever seen. Her profile is perfect. the cuip is a steal at $375!!!!! The heckels are much, much cheaper  So, how many shall I mark you down for


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> The heckels are much, much cheaper


Trade ya one runty Tefe and one permanently blackbarred Tefe for 2 Heckels, straight up. Howzzat?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Trade ya one runty Tefe and one permanently blackbarred Tefe for 2 Heckels, straight up. Howzzat?


Wait a minutes.....that sounds like you're asking me to trade you the tefes I gave you for two of my heckels????!!!!! Just how the HECK does THAT happen  There's only one person who could pull something off like that


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

SOLD ! SOLD! Since shelley already has my back covered on the cuips,i will go ahead and approve this deal on her behalf! When would you like to come by Gary? Doubled bagged or tripled?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Wait a minutes.....that sounds like you're asking me to trade you the tefes I gave you for two of my heckels????!!!!! Just how the HECK does THAT happen  There's only one person who could pull something off like that


Nope, they were Peter's. I'm keeping yours.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You've had your eyes on those heckels for some time. I applaud your persistence  That was an awesome score. 6 blue faced heckels. I gave Joe 3 for a b/day present and I kept 3. Mine are still going strong, although they are certainly stunted and runted, but Joe lost his almost immediately to the DJ nightmare. Oh, and they are not blue faced.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in no particular hurry for fish. Otherwise I would end up with multiple tanks in the house.....oh wait....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

By the way - the heckels are my favorites. They are the tamest and most interactive. They let me pet them and will eat from my fingers. I can play with them by chasing them with a blue net and when I go they other way, they'll chase me. Very low stress fish. But they seem to be very delicate when it comes to growth rate and growth spirts. If something is off and they don't grow correctly, they stay small. That's been my experience anyway.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

You want extra tanks????? 

I've got a spare -
Chi
22 gallon long
41 gallon Osaka
50 gallon breeder with double stacker stand
27 gallon bowfront rimless
10 gallon shrimp tank with foam back

How 'bout some equipment:
3 XP4's
1 305
3 2217's
1 2028
2 AC 100's
2 UV sterilizers
3 LED bubble bar (red and green)

on man, I could go on and on.....I really should have a garage sale


----------

